# Green Terror Aggresion



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I have 6 green terrors about 3" in my 45G.

I seem to have 1 male and 5 females and the male is really aggressive towards the other 5. They females are all showing dark coloration and hide in the corners. Some of them are getting beat up pretty bad, and have some fin and scale damage from the constant attacks.

The aggressor is one of the most beautiful GT's I have ever seen. His colors are amazing and he has awesome striation in his tail.

One of the females has white fin edges, and fights back sometimes so she is less beat up.

Should I consider getting rid of some of them? I know a 45G is not big enough for life and I eventually plan to move them to my 125 and add some more SA Cichlids at some point.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

your sure you have 1 male and 5 females...not questioning you just curious...

id love to see this guy...i just sold one the other day...guy was 9-10 inches long and was beautiful


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> your sure you have 1 male and 5 females...not questioning you just curious...
> 
> id love to see this guy...i just sold one the other day...guy was 9-10 inches long and was beautiful


Pretty sure based on the fact that he is the only one with the hump on his head. The others have smooth heads.

I wish I could post a pic but all I have is a crappy phone cam and they are WAY to active to get a good shot of them without a fast quality camera.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

I pulled one of them out.

It was getting mauled by the main aggressor constantly and the others started taking shots as well.

Things have calmed down since I took her out.

Going to drop her off at an LFS on my way to work tomorrow.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Based on what you described it sounds like you're right with the sex. 
GT's are pretty hard to keep together sometimes. They definitely demand lots of space. If I were you I would try to cut back on how many you have unless you can house some seperatly. Even a 125 gallon tank wouldnt be enough for half a dozen imo.

GT's are a strange breed. They have a strange habit of exhibiting aggression when you least expect it. A friend of mine had a GT that grew up in peace with his tank mates for well over 2 years and one day decided to rid himself of their company in one single day. My advice is to use caution when housing them together because they car really play rough.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Well I'm down to just the breeding pair now...

After they spawned the male really started going after the other 2 females.

I brought them to a lfs and traded them for some fry food.

Funny thing is now the female tends the nest and harasses the male when he gets close.

She has calmed down a bit, and does let the male in sometimes, but most of the time he is the outer security layer while she tends the wigglers.

She moved them after I started looking at them and pointing them out to people.

Funny fish for sure!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah cichlids have a personality to them for sure
i read your other thread. pretty cool you got yourself a breeding pair. just keep an eye on it. make sure him and her dont beat up eachother too much


----------

